# DIY Beginner



## Vape0206 (4/10/16)

Yo Vape fam

So ive decided to start diy'ing because im spending waaay too much on ejuice. I just have a few questions regarding some mixing products. 

Does anyone have any experience with vg, pg and nic bought at Vape Africa. Im not sure what the best brands are but there is a vape africa near to me and i just wanted to know if i should invest in other brands. 

Also, how should i store my vg, pg, nic, and concentrates when not in use? 

I wont be using too much syringes as i decided to mix by weight, just seems much more easier. 

TIA

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (4/10/16)

Have a look here mate http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/diy-liquid-mixing-vg-and-pg/

There's a whole section dedicated to DIY. All your answers are there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raks92 (4/10/16)

Hi bud, I noticed some SA lab Nicotine is really strong and harsh to the throat. I buy USA LAB nicotine.


----------



## Vape0206 (4/10/16)

Thanks @zadiac will have a look. 


Raks92 said:


> Hi bud, I noticed some SA lab Nicotine is really strong and harsh to the throat. I buy USA LAB nicotine.


Where do you buy from? 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raks92 (4/10/16)

Vapeowave


----------



## NewOobY (5/10/16)

heya @Vape0206 , I know this is late. Rather late than never. I store my personal DIY stuff in the box that I place in a dark cupboard. This keeps all my flavors cool. We all work out a system at some point cause we end up with hundreds of flavours and finding them is a mission, if you don't have a proper system. There are also many posts on this forum with some really awesome ideas of storing your concentrates with labels etc. I wish I had links for you. I'll check later and post here if I find em.

Good luck and welcome to the wonderful world of DIY. DIY is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth (5/10/16)

Welcome o DIY! Fun and satisfying journey indeed.

My 10c worth:
I store my nic in the fridge. It prevents degradation over time.
I bought small round stickers, the size of the lid and label them from the top. I'm bit OCD, and I have about 200 flavors in my arsenal, so they are also boxed alphabetically - makes it much easier to find.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vape0206 (5/10/16)

Thanks all for the advice.. I really appreciate it

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------

